# Adsense Alternative für "Erotikseite"



## ByeBye 182971 (22. September 2008)

Hallo,

vorneweg: Ich habe keine wirklich passende Kategorie im Forum gefunden, habe gesucht und die meisten mit ähnlichen Fragen haben hier rein geschrieben.

Meine Frage ist, welche guten Alternativen es zu Google Adsense gibt. Ich suche schon länger etwas geeignetes, kenne mich aber einfach nicht genug aus.

Meine Seite (ein Erotikforum) , in dem über Sex und so gesprochen wird, hat natürlich leicht erotischen Inhalt. Nun verbietet Adsense jeden erotischen Inhalt.

Ich suche jetzt quasi eine Alternative zu Adsense, die ähnlich gut vergütet und ähnlich viele (oder sogar mehr) Möglichkeiten bietet der Werbeeinblendung. Und meine Seite muss natürlich gegen keine Auflagen verstoßen.

Wäre cool, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte.
Erlaubt Contaxe erotik?

Gruß suf*****


----------



## Alexander Schuc (22. September 2008)

Hi.



suf***** hat gesagt.:


> Erlaubt Contaxe erotik?



Contaxe FAQ - Wieso keine Adult Werbung

Scheinbar nicht. ^^

lg, Alex


----------



## ByeBye 182971 (22. September 2008)

Nein Alex, werbung von Erotikseiten will ich auch nicht, die Frage ist ob ich als Erotikseite werbung in meinen Content einbinden darf 

Kompliziert kompliziert^^


----------



## merzi86 (22. September 2008)

Darfst aber trotzdem nicht nutzen Welche Websites dürfen Contaxe nicht nutzen? schon beim 2. Punkt kommt Erotik - FSK 16 - Webseiten.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (22. September 2008)

Hehe genau.. falschen Punkt verlinkt.


----------



## ByeBye 182971 (23. September 2008)

okay danke ihr 2. dann fällt Contaxe eben raus 

Kennt ihr denn auch andere Alternativen?


----------

